# Coconut Oil?



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think coconut oil is the latest fad for dogs. They're carnivores - give an animal-based oil if you want to give an oil. That said, it's really only bad for them if you give a large amount, which pretty much goes for any oil. I do like to use it externally in the winter when the air is really dry. I massage a small amount into Asaah's skin and coat. Not sure I'd want to do that with a coated dog though unless you want an oil slick on your couch


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've only heard that if your dog tends to get fat, or has trouble with pancreatitis, you should not feed this...........:dontknow:


----------



## Mason (Aug 17, 2016)

It might be helpful for normal-weight dogs who don't have enough fat in their diet (probably not that uncommon, since a lot of commercial foods are pretty carb-heavy).

If you're going to give a plant-based oil, it's probably better than the other options. Its profile more closely resembles animal fats:










My understanding is that, in humans, it's known to increase both "good" and "bad" cholesteral. So... :dontknow:

I agree that it's probably just a fad food.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I give it to my dogs all the time; they have glossy, plush coats. If it's bad, it has yet to manifest it's evilness in our household


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess its time to do some more research. We shouldn't be surprised the same issue applies to dogs, since we are always hearing about "herbs, vitamins, or drugs" that we humans should take, only to find out a few years later "it ain't so". 
I gave it to my girls because they were scratching the tops of their ears and supposedly coconut oil helps allergies. (Before that I tried raw honey which was recommended - but it did nothing, and it was sticky and I don't want to give the girls any form of sugar)
A bonus for coconut oil (besides the health benefits they claim) is that if you have fussy eaters, putting a little on their kibble works wonders. My girls love the taste!


----------

